# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL >  مشی فایلینگ و مشی پایگاهی چیست؟

## vB.N3T

*مشی فایلینگ و مشی پایگاهی در پایگاه ه داده ها چیست؟
 و عناصر سیستم پایگاهی؟*

----------


## Galawij

مشی فایلینگ به مدیریت سیستم فایل، سیستم عامل اشاره دارد که در آنجا برای هر سیستم یک محیط عملیاتی داده ها به جای نگهداری در یک محیط جامع در فایل ها به صورت مجزا نگهداری می شوند، که در نتیجه افزونگی زیادی را در داده های یک محیط عملیاتی به وجود می آورند و امکان اشتراک زمانی را با سختی فراوانی جهت پیاده سازی روبرو می کند.مشی پایگاهی موارد نقص اشاره شده را رفع کرده و موجب نگهداری داده ها در یک محیط ذخیره سازی مجتمع کرده و مباحث امنیت، افزونگی، یکپارچگی، پردازش همزمان و ... را تا حد زیادی برطرف می کند.
از عناصر سیستم پایگاهی می توان به سخت افزار، نرم افزار، کاربران و داده ها اشاره کرد.

----------

